# Looking for a job as Events Co-ordinator



## Fabienne1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello!
I am currently living in london but moving to Hong Kong in June. 
I have been working in the Events Industry in london for several years and now looking for work in Hong Kong as my partner has already moved over there.

Could anyone please provide me with some names of recruitment agencies specializing in the Events industry? I am finding it quite difficult to find anything without any cantonese/mandarin language skills.

I am grateful for any help.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Fabienne1 said:


> Hello!
> I am currently living in london but moving to Hong Kong in June.
> I have been working in the Events Industry in london for several years and now looking for work in Hong Kong as my partner has already moved over there.
> 
> ...


try this company


imagine asia pacific limited
1101-1102 chinachem johnston plaza
178-186 johnston road, wanchai, hong kong
tel *: (852) 2131 8780
fax : (852) 2131 8790
[email protected]

I'll pm you with a couple of contact names (Gm for the HK Office and the MD of the company)


----------



## Fabienne1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you for your replay. It would be great if you could provide me with some contact details. 

Do you know if there are lots of international events companies in Kong Kong as I don't speak either cantonese or mandarin. Any suggestions help.

Many thanks!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Fabienne1 said:


> Thank you for your replay. It would be great if you could provide me with some contact details.
> 
> Do you know if there are lots of international events companies in Kong Kong as I don't speak either cantonese or mandarin. Any suggestions help.
> 
> Many thanks!!


Seems that you have not made enough posts for the private messaging to work.

I don't want to put the names in the open forum but here is the web site 

imagine asia pacific limited


----------

